# Sticky  Best raw training treats



## MyWifeIsBoss

Hey!

So, we're using a dog roll type thing for training our pup now. It's crap. At minimum, 50% filler and I just don't want to feed him this for training any more BUT it's easy to handle and he can wolf it down really quickly.

We've got him on a balanced raw mince for puppies now but it's definitely a bit wet to use for really hardcore training sessions.. anyone got any ideas? We've also used the freeze drier Orijen treats but they are exy af.

Cheers!


----------



## David Winners

Cooked chicken, dehydrated liver/heart/muscle meat, cheese, good hot dogs


----------



## Gwyllgi

Raw liver, heart or any muscle meat.
Slice and dice, lay out on plate and place on top shelf or refrigerator.

Turn meat over each day for a week or so, until the meat is dry.

Another one is tuna fudge, its not raw but plenty of recipes online. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowers

I use these.
Freeze dried.
Made in Texas.









Muenster Freeze-Dried Beef Bites | Muenster Milling Company


Description Nutritional Info Feeding Instructions Reviews FAQs Description Our beef bites are complete & balanced with the ability to be




muenstermilling.com


----------



## Kathrynil

I would recommend freeze dried liver, chicken hearts and thighs, hot dogs, and turkey. Chicken hearts are the perfect size for training and Kias would go for them. Any raw meat scraps (hamburger or chicken). (We make our own sausage and hamburger, so we often have scraps.)


----------



## Momto2GSDs

*EASY HOMEMADE MEAT TREATS

Items needed:

Non Stick Fry Pan*
Ligth Spritz of Pam or Olive Oil
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Lamb or Goat or Calves Liver or any whole meats your dog can eat.

Scissors*

Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat, raw or cooked) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETIT ” MY FURRY FRIENDS! *


----------



## Sunflowers

The problem with liver treats is that they cause diarrhea, if fed in larger amounts.
The ones I posted above can be fed with no problems. I was impressed when the cat got into a baggie full, ate about a cup of those, and had no ill effects whatsoever. My cat is raw fed, so I was expecting a disaster.


----------



## Pawsed

We use Ziwi Peak dog food for training treats. It's easy to carry and store and the dogs love it. If we aren't using it very often, we put the bag in the refrigerator until we need it.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Pawsed said:


> We use Ziwi Peak dog food for training treats. It's easy to carry and store and the dogs love it. If we aren't using it very often, we put the bag in the refrigerator until we need it.


These actually look very good. What's the consistency like?


----------



## Fodder

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> These actually look very good. What's the consistency like?


to touch it’s like a slightly softer beef jerky. easier to break. my dog wasn’t switched to raw until well into adult hood so training treats aren’t a big deal for us any longer, but this would be my choice. or zukes. i also used to use sample bags of high end kibble too.


----------



## Pawsed

The food is in thin 1/2" squares and a bit on the soft side, a little chewy. It's not hard and crunchy like most dry dog food. 

Sorry, looks like Fodder and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## wolfy dog

Vital Essentials. From Chewy.com It's freeze dried. Perfect treats.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

wolfy dog said:


> Vital Essentials. From Chewy.com It's freeze dried. Perfect treats.


*LOVE* these treats and so do the dogs!!! 
I keep them on the cupboard for quick access!

These "Nibs"/"Nibblets" are actually freeze dried complete "meals" but I buy them instead of their treats which are a little different and more expensive. 

A 1 lb. bag is around $30 but will last you a long time! No refrigeration, Great to keep in pocket and will not stain!

You can get *"Mini Nibs"* which are small nuggets (Beef, Turkey, Chicken, Duck, Salmon & Rabbit) 
Vital Essentials Beef Entree Mini Nibs Grain-Free Freeze-Dried Dog Food, 1-lb bag - Chewy.com 
*OR
"Entree Nibblets"* which are a little bigger. (come in Beef & Chicken only) Vital Essentials Beef Entree Nibblets Grain-Free Freeze-Dried Dog Food, 1-lb bag - Chewy.com


----------



## Squidwardp

Our dogs like chicken jerky. Also available at Chewy.com. it is not messy in pockets. One downside-- it is quite flt and unobtrusive,so you can forget it is in your pocket. if you d leave it in a pocket, and the dog finds your clothes waiting to be washed, they might help themselves at the expense of your pocket. At least mine have done that once or twice. 

Not sure if these qualify as "raw," but some other posts above seem to involve at least some cooking . . .


----------



## Squidwardp

Above. . . correction, " quite flat and unobtrusive".


----------



## saintbob

Mostly for convenience we use 'slim jims'.


----------



## Shadow Shep

I get chicken gizzards sometimes and boil them for a bit, and then cut them into smaller pieces with scissors.


----------



## Dunkirk

I use a cheese slice. I get 36 treats from a 20 gram slice. Treats can be quite small pieces. You may need to monitor how many treats he gets, to avoid digestive upsets.


----------



## xthine

Hello!

I mostly use raw treats for training, Josie likes:
- ZIwi Peak Air Dried Rewards (can easily break into small pieces without crumbling)
- Vital Essentials (small round shaped treats, not easy to break in half)
- Meat Mates freeze dried treats (soft texture, sometimes crumbles if broken in half)
- Sojos freeze dried (some pieces are too small, end up using as a topper)

Her favorite high value treat is Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw Chicken Hearts, can break into smaller pieces but I am sure Josie would want the whole piece.


----------



## Dunkirk

Ziwi is a New Zealand company.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

I've used bits of cut up steak this week and has been pretty good. Got some liver and heart today.. works alright. 

Bit slippery/difficult but he seems to be responding really well to raw.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> I've used bits of cut up steak this week and has been pretty good. Got some liver and heart today.. works alright.
> 
> Bit slippery/difficult but he seems to be responding really well to raw.


Something to think about, treats should be commensurate to what is being trained. You don't want to use high value treats to teach basic obedience although using them occasionally can boost training.


----------



## wolfy dog

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Something to think about, treats should be commensurate to what is being trained. You don't want to use high value treats to teach basic obedience although using them occasionally can boost training.


That is why many dogs only listen when there are treats involved. You don't reward high schoolers for first grade math either,


----------

